# canon t3i built-in flash flicker



## andress (May 13, 2012)

My camera builtin flash is flickering and having a burning smell and is smoking is that odd?  Can i fix it with just replacing the bulb? The camera is only 30 days old and dont want to use my 3 year replacement warranty already.


----------



## Jeff92 (May 13, 2012)

Id call canon lol. That is not a good thing.

Edit: it's a long shot but check for dust in the bulb area?


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 13, 2012)

You should have a one year replacement for defects that shouldn't affect your 3 year. Sounds like a short somewhere.


----------



## andress (May 13, 2012)

Could someone point me in the direction of where to call?


----------



## Josh66 (May 13, 2012)

andress said:


> Could someone point me in the direction of where to call?


Canon U.S.A. : Support by Phone
1-800-OK-CANON


----------



## andress (May 14, 2012)

Thanks. They told me to send it to them. They said it is rare what is happening.


----------

